# Can you level 5 finish after paint?



## Ckendall13 (Sep 26, 2017)

i have a project that was finished to a "level 4" and has bred painted with a couple coats of paint. Customer is not happy with imperfections and flashing through the paint. Is there a way to level 5 at this point to eliminate the blemishes and flashing?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

You can skim over the paint no problem as long as it doesn't bubble on you. Pull a few sections real tight and see what happens.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

If you lightly sand the entire primer coat you may be able to get rid of some of the flashing. I have known painters to brush down the primer coat with 220 grit sandpaper to good effect on smooth finish. Go back and do a thorough touchup to the wall finish over the paint with high intensity lights. Get rid of any air bubbles. Sand, and remove all dust from walls. Primer the touchups separately. And then repaint the entire wall. It's best to turn over the finish ready to paint with no touchup necessary. But sometimes that doesn't happen and you need a plan B.


----------

